
RIP: 15 tech companies and products that bit the dust in 2018 - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/27/rip-15-tech-companies-and-products-that-bit-the-dust-in-2018/
======
pascalxus
There sure were a lot of google and facebook products on that list. I wonder
what the success rate of google/facebook in-house created products is vs the
market as a whole.

Also, another interesting question: what is the start up success rate in
recent years vs years of past? My intuition based on all the stuff I've been
reading over the last 10 years tells me that the success rate of start ups is
decreasing, especially for software only startups (ones that are just
innovating "bits rather than atoms" \- avc.com quote.): it just seems overly
saturated, or perhaps most of everything that can be done with the current
opportunities has been done.

~~~
netsharc
2 out of the 3 Facebook ones were acquisitions. It seems Zuck is the new 800
pound gorilla, when he sees a threat to Facebook he buys them: WhatsApp,
Instagram, the 2 companies there. And I guess if you own it, you're free to
shut the whole thing down...

